# Applying for PNP



## HBHATIA28 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Can Any one guide me how to apply for PNP?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Each province has a specific process in regards to how you are to apply for PNP.

No two provinces are exactly the same.

Again, we are _unable_ to hold your hand and walk you through each step of the immigration process... we are not migration agents.

The information that you need is out there... you should consult the appropriate website of the province to which you wish to apply in order to find it.


----------



## nitalabred (Dec 9, 2014)

Need full processing time limit. Which documents required?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Again, each province is different... please consult the relevant website for full information.


----------

